# Blew right thru $56 million and now sitting at $57 million in completed listings!



## TUGBrian (Apr 29, 2022)

March and April have been astounding months for marketplace success topping all previous records!

Passing quickly thru $56 Million right into $57 Million in completed resale and rental timeshares!

fact is, if you want to sell or rent a Timeshare without paying large upfront fees and without being scammed, check out the TUG Timeshare Marketplace!


----------

